# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Foxbot, industrial robot, Foxconn Technology Group, New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Foxconn Technology Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Foxconn robots: iPhone 6 to be built by ‘Foxbots’"

by Trevor Mogg
July 7, 2014

----------

